# Whats with everybody stockin up on deer corn!!



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Ya know even at 10 bucks a bag for a 50# you could still bait a stand everyday from Oct 1st - Nov 30 for about $170.00.
Buy bulk from a farmer and you probably could bait that same stand for just over a $100.
Still cost effective.


***disclaimer: these figures are using the max 2 gallons a day for 61 days as a control. Results may vary on location. Please remember not to exceed the max 2 gallon regulation.***


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Buy a bag of trace mineral, and a bag of Di-Cal add a liittle scent molasses or vanilla and send me $75.00 which would be the savings if you buy Lucky Buck. Thank You very much.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hackman said:


> Buy a bag of trace mineral, and a bag of Di-Cal add a liittle scent molasses or vanilla and send me $75.00 which would be the savings if you buy Lucky Buck. Thank You very much.


Dical doesnt work in our area. The local feed mill and few of us have done ton of research and it isnt something they need around here. The trace is good thing and that is what we use. Be careful buying it in blocks cause rain dissolves them quickly.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Corn is such a rip off this year its incredible. And I don't blame the farmers one bit for bumping up the costs. There business was completely cut off a few years back. I bought a bag of corn from TSC, $10 for 40lbs and it made me sick. So I stopped by the local feed store and it was $12.50 for 50lbs. Ouch I remember $5 for 50lbs right before the ban. I'm sticking to minerals and maybe a bag of corn here and there. I might as well buy Ribeyes if venison gets any more expensive


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Maniac-TP said:


> $9.99 a bag and its a huge bag! Like 10 or 20lbs. Good enough to fill the feeder i have. Cant wait to put the feeder out!
> 
> 
> =TP


 Holy crap i should get into the bait feed business. I can buy a 50 lb bag for about 10 bucks and divide it up and sell it. I could call it stupid buck, dead buck now, dumb ass deer feed. something along those lines.


----------



## Maniac-TP (Aug 18, 2011)

Went to gander its a 40lb bag for $10 my bad guys...


=TP


----------



## anon12192013aazz (Dec 10, 2010)

Maniac-TP said:


> Went to gander its a 40lb bag for $10 my bad guys...
> 
> 
> =TP


Cheap at twice the price! Buy all you can...ya gotta kill a deer somehow! :evil:


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

40 pounds for ten dollars?! I can get a TON (an actual ton of beets) of beets for 45 dollars. Puts meat on the table for my family for sure.! Were not all big buck hunters some people just want to feed there familys!


----------



## IceEyes (Jan 2, 2011)

Gotta check in the Thumb. Had a farmer near me that used to charge $7 for 50 lb bags, 4 bags for $20 before the Ban. Hope that's gonna still be the case.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

trophy18 said:


> 40 pounds for ten dollars?! I can get a TON (an actual ton of beets) of beets for 45 dollars. Puts meat on the table for my family for sure.! Were not all big buck hunters some people just want to feed there familys!


Sounds like you should spend that 45 bucks in the grocery store for the starving kids. Even with bait its not garunteed you'll bring something home. Factor in bullets and gas to get there.. expensive supper on the table

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Sounds to me like Obama was talking about restrictions and so its just like the black Rifle crazy when he got into office


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I grew up in the U.P but have never shot a deer over a bait pile, if you can believe that. I also often bring up corn for a relative who feeds deer 'recreationally' in the winter. 

I get the corn right from the local farmer's grain bin. He sells at(close) to the same price he's offered at the local mill. I just talked to him & he's at $12 per 100 lbs. Way, way up from the $3-4 per 100 lbs great deal I got a few years ago. I plan to fill my 3/4 ton with 100 lb bags when I go up in Sept.


----------



## BIGRICHARD (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm not sure I'll use anything this year other than Lucky Buck or some other mineral. I used to bait all the time with carrots, corn, and sugar beets. Seems to me it develops bad habits in the deer. Like eating it all when I'm at home sleeping in the middle of the night. Besides, my in law feeds them year round so I set up my stand close by and catch them going to and from his "food plot". Thats the cheapest way I've come across!:lol: To each his own though.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

"_[/FONTDeer corn is full of alfalatoxin and a reason many believe turkey are on the decline.. ]_


Can you give us a little more info?


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

fairfax1 said:


> "_[/FONTDeer corn is full of alfalatoxin and a reason many believe turkey are on the decline.. ]_
> 
> 
> Can you give us a little more info?




There is no credible evidence, that I'm aware of, that mycotoxin contamination from corn has had any substantive impact on wild turkey populations, especially in Michigan.

There has been some speculation that has not been backed up with any sort of evidence that aflatoxin from contaminated corn can have an adverse health impact on quail and turkey. There is a documented case where there was significant waterfowl mortality resulting from standing corn that was contaminated with aflatoxin and a well known instance where commercial poultry (turkeys) were killed as a result of being fed peanut meal contaminated with aflatoxin. A controlled study on wild turkey indicated that high levels of aflatoxin contamination could have minor adverse health impact on turkey poults but it did not result in mortality or any significant health impact. It is a major stretch to reach the conclusion that corn, whether it's planted or harvested, has caused a decline in wild turkey populations. In any event, Michigan, like most northern corn producing states has very low levels of aflatoxin contamination compared to what is found in southern corn producing states. 

If you are really concerned about it, though, to be on the safe side, you may want to discourage food plotters from planting corn in plots for wildlife consumption. Corn planted in plots is often more stressed then corn planted by farmers (due to lack of proper agricultural techniques) and is usually left standing longer then commercial corn, exposing it to adverse weather, both factors that facilitate the growth of the molds containing aflatoxin. 

MDA tests mycotoxin levels annually, the 2010 levels are posted on their website, Michigan had a very low incidence of mycotoxin contamination in 2010, which is when most of the corn currently available for feed was grown. 

In my opinion, most of the concern about aflatoxin contamination and wildlife is mostly hype, you might find this thread interesting, though.

http://www.qdma.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29476&highlight=aflatoxin


----------



## mo84 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am sure with all the people hunting around me on the public land I hunt , there will be enough feed from them to bring them in. I have never baited and see them every year


----------



## outdoorhuntingproducts (Jun 13, 2011)

We have something that works better then corn or any attractant out there. Its called BB2 by Big and J its a deer supplement plus a powerful attractant it has a natural aroma as soon as you open the bag. We have used alot of things out there and also sell alot of Evolved Habitat Products but ill tell you what is has nothing like this. Lets put it this way we have some porperty in Dexter michigan and if your lucky you my see one or two does here and there i put out a trail cam for 2 weeks and got one doe. I put out BB2 got a time stamp 3 hours later and 166 photos in 3 days. Not bad if you ask me. We have some photos of what we got on our profile on here check it out and you we the judge. And we also got a video of a red fox and doe eatting BB2 at the same time.

www.youtube.com/theoutdoorhunting

www.OutdoorHuntingProducts.com


----------



## Maniac-TP (Aug 18, 2011)

Theres alot of attractant baits out there. Everybody says theres is the best.


=TP


----------



## outdoorhuntingproducts (Jun 13, 2011)

Iv been telling people if it does not work ill give you your money back with no if and buts about it. And everyone that has got it from me always came back for more. Only two stores in Michigan stock it right now thats my store and cabelas.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

outdoorhuntingproducts said:


> Only two stores in Michigan stock it right now thats my store and cabelas.


Havent been to Bass Pro Shop ehh?....I saw a whole pallet of it there a few weeks ago....I guess that makes 3 stores guys...go git it


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

I know one thing for sure its BS they try to say a guy killed a 204 inch 8 point on it I bet he did but it had to be a ranch cause record 8 point is something 183 inches deer on ranches will eat anything


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## outdoorhuntingproducts (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess there is only one way to find out then. Before using it on our property we have never seen any bucks and just a few does here and there. It is holding them on the property now.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

What happens when 10 of your closest neighbors buy the same stuff?
Is that company public (stock symbol)?


----------



## bigb027 (Jul 28, 2009)

To each their own......I'll take beets and corn over anything any day.

If anything is left after all this early season BS :rant:


----------

